# New Halt picture



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks better than the old on that you posted


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Please realize I ride Western. I don't like your back or hand position. Your stirrups seem too short. In Western, at least, when stopping your feet should be forward. When you place your toes up and your feet forward you clue your horse that it's time to stop. 


Look at how arched your back is. It shouldn't be like that. You should sit on the meaty part of your bottom. That will help straighten your back. I'm not a great Wiki fan but if you look at this picture you'll notice that this rider's back is much straighter than yours. You'll find this more comfortable and more stable in the long term. 

You appear tense and not comfortable. Your eyes appear to be looking down. You should look forward and not down. 

Image:234907178_50895fbf01.jpg - wikiHow

For good measure, here's another pic.

Horse Riding: Slowing Down and Halting


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

This is not about the rider this is about the horse's position.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think part of Joshie's point is that it will help the halt of the horse if your body position and cues are correct. 

I really like those pics Joshie, definitely shows relaxation at the halt.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> This is not about the rider this is about the horse's position.
> GAH!


 
For a more dressage type halt it should look more like this.

Horse Riding: Slowing Down and Halting

And the riders position affects both the entry into the halt and the exit from the halt.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Spyder said:


> For a more dressage type halt it should look more like this.
> 
> Horse Riding: Slowing Down and Halting
> 
> And the riders position affects both the entry into the halt and the exit from the halt.


Looks fairly similar to me.
The horse is pretty straight. Its not perfect But I think its pretty good compared to other dressage halts I've seen.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Trissacar- You asked for critique and thats what they are giving you.
I agree with everyone else... if you listen to Spyder and Joshie your halt will look great.  Just relax and remember a halt comes from your seat and the hind quarters. 

Gorgeous horse...
E


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok clearly everyone is not seeing what I am. The front legs are slightly uneven the back legs are too and not enough engaged but overall a nice halt.
This shouldn't surprise me but it does. I guess thats why people tell me I should be a judge.
Thank ya'll! I'll try to think about what you've said.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with Spyder et al.

You are tensing which does translate to your horse - if you can learn to relax your pelvis and let it rotate back to "neutral" (you have it rotate backwards now, creating a hollow back) that will solve a lot of your problems. 
It does look like she might be leaning on the bit ever so slightly, whereas the horse in the post that Spyder made was light in the forehand, which is what you want to accomplish.

There are some really knowledgable people on this forum that have offered some really great advice - your horse and yourself look like a great match, imagine what you could do once you get everything sorted out!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Also these people are technically dressage and they are nowhere near square.
http://www.sawda-equestrian.com/Assets/ShetanHalt.jpg

http://www.firstchancefarm.com/Eclipse Halt.jpg
http://www.sevenoaksfarm.com/images/show807/rosieHalt.gif


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trissacar, I strongly believe that two of the most neglected things in dressage is a correct walk and a correct halt; if you can master those two things, you're well on your way to becoming an awesome rider.

I still reflect on the story of a "dressage-off" if you will, where the only deciding factor between the winner and second place was a correct 20-m circle at a walk.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

On a positive note,
Love your horse. Got to love blacks.  And I'm a sucker for big bushie tails. Your turn-out together is neat and tidy and looking quite clean! You guys look like a good pair. 
On the critique side, when you execute your halts put the back of your hand on the small of your back. When you exhale, think of pushing that part of your back into your hands. You will feel that the point of your hip rotates slightly up to allow that part of your back to get "filled in". If you have back issues, then doing it this way will allow you to find that spot in your back without causing you discomfort, because it is subtle and a different way of breathing. Once you find that sweet spot you will be able to be more secure. 
Next time you ride have someone come out with you and try something super cool to "test" if you will if you are secured in your position. Sit on your horse, hold your reins and have the helper stand in front of your horse and take both reins on both side of your horse's mouth. Have them lean back a little, and see if they can pull you forwards out of your saddle. Try not to resist too much, just see what happens. If your helper can pull you forward, or you find yourself really trying to stay seated, you are not grounded. Put your hand at the small of your back, exhale, and fill that space. Put your hands back on the reins and see how secure you are then. Keep exploring where it is, how straight you can make your back to where when your helper pulls on the reins you can easily remain seated and the pull grounds you to your saddle, and your horse takes a step forward. Once the energy moves through you and moves your horse underneath you from the pull of your helper, you know you have found your secure sweet spot in your back that will make riding a lot more simple, and safe! 
Once you find that, go back to your halts and practice finding that spot in your back and explore what it does. 
You look like a nice, competent rider you just need some fine tuning. Put a little bend in your elbows and remember to breath. 
Let me know what that does for you. Its hard for me to help you fully over the computer but I will be curious to see if that helps you.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> I guess thats why people tell me I should be a judge.


To be a judge you have to be able to look at not only what is obvious and presented before you but how that picture will affect the following movement.

JDI saw what I saw. Your horse's position is not bad but it does appear to be leaning on the bit. As I said in my previous post the rider's position should not only affect the entry into the movement but the exit also.

From what I see any request to make a transition into another movement will be sticky and not fluid.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trissacar said:


> Also these people are technically dressage and they are nowhere near square.
> http://www.sawda-equestrian.com/Assets/ShetanHalt.jpg
> 
> http://www.firstchancefarm.com/Eclipse Halt.jpg
> http://www.sevenoaksfarm.com/images/show807/rosieHalt.gif


I'm not quiiiite sure what the point is of these pictures.. I mean, this person calls themselves a dressage rider:










(Anky van Grunsven, multiple championships)


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I agree with Spyder et al.
> 
> You are tensing which does translate to your horse - if you can learn to relax your pelvis and let it rotate back to "neutral" (you have it rotate backwards now, creating a hollow back) that will solve a lot of your problems.
> It does look like she might be leaning on the bit ever so slightly, whereas the horse in the post that Spyder made was light in the forehand, which is what you want to accomplish.
> ...


Shes is leaning but I was referring to the more squared halt compared to the other one. 
And I wasn't sitting like that when I halted. There was a reason I moved. Which I will not go into.
I think this is a decent halt but people seem to keep squirting around that. 
But you can all be free of me now becuz I don't think I will be posting anything on this forum anymore. You can go back to doing whatever it was you were doing before. The 'nuisance' will be gone.
Happy trails! 
-Triss


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just to nit-pick a little (I'm sorry, I feel it needs to be said).. your elbow is not bent at all, so your shoulder is tense, so you are creating a false line from shoulder to elbow, then elbow to bit. 

Again, from other pictures I have seen your mare is lovely and you guys have the potential to make a really superb team, but blocking off a willingness to learn will hinder your ability to become a truely spectacular rider.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

koomy56 said:


> On a positive note,
> Love your horse. Got to love blacks.  And I'm a sucker for big bushie tails. Your turn-out together is neat and tidy and looking quite clean! You guys look like a good pair.
> On the critique side, when you execute your halts put the back of your hand on the small of your back. When you exhale, think of pushing that part of your back into your hands. You will feel that the point of your hip rotates slightly up to allow that part of your back to get "filled in". If you have back issues, then doing it this way will allow you to find that spot in your back without causing you discomfort, because it is subtle and a different way of breathing. Once you find that sweet spot you will be able to be more secure.
> Next time you ride have someone come out with you and try something super cool to "test" if you will if you are secured in your position. Sit on your horse, hold your reins and have the helper stand in front of your horse and take both reins on both side of your horse's mouth. Have them lean back a little, and see if they can pull you forwards out of your saddle. Try not to resist too much, just see what happens. If your helper can pull you forward, or you find yourself really trying to stay seated, you are not grounded. Put your hand at the small of your back, exhale, and fill that space. Put your hands back on the reins and see how secure you are then. Keep exploring where it is, how straight you can make your back to where when your helper pulls on the reins you can easily remain seated and the pull grounds you to your saddle, and your horse takes a step forward. Once the energy moves through you and moves your horse underneath you from the pull of your helper, you know you have found your secure sweet spot in your back that will make riding a lot more simple, and safe!
> ...


Thank you for the advice I may actually try it! :-D
And just for everyone to know I am not a dressage rider. I do hunters/jumpers/equitation/.
But my trainer places alot of emphasis on dressage. Her trainer's trainer I believe was a Olympic dressage rider so you can see how she would place a little emphasis on it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It is a decent halt but nothing spectacular, and you asked for a critique on the halt, dressage-style.. we are complying and giving suggestions as to what would make it better. I hope you didn't take offence.



(PS - I am a hunter rider  I used to loathe dressage until it made the difference between my mare and I being "ok" at 3'3" to stellar at 4'.)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trisaccar, my next question to you is: Do you understand and see what we're saying, pertaining to your photo? 
I posted pictures for a critique here a while ago and got some very harsh responses... or so I thought at the time. I got frustrated because I asked a few people to point out exactly where they were seeing tension, and didn't get a clear response. I didn't understand what they were saying, because I couldn't see it. It snowballed from there. Now I realize that they were posting very helpful information and I have learned from that. 
Another thing was... if you appear to be a more advanced rider, we will critique as such. Your halt is spectacular if you were a beginner... but since you are obviously not, we are comparing you to some "higher" standards, if you will. 
Is that what's going on?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

TBH I don't get the point to why you post.
You asked for critique (I agree with Sypder and JDI) and aren't satsified with it and cause a scene.
It seems like you were posting to get a reaction out of people, and you sure got it.
A shame you wish to leave, but I'd be lying if I didn't think it was a good idea, this is a forum where there are a lot of opinions, and you just don't seem to find anything of value in them, if they contradict your own.
I wish you all the best.
x


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Since I get paid to teach and I told you EXACTLY what I would tell my students I hardly see what I have posted as unprofessional.

I have students that have been with me for over 15 years and over more than just one horse so I guess they feel I am professional enough.:-|

I also was a national dressage carded judge (gave it up due to scheduling problems) and got paid for that with shows asking me to return the following year so I must have been doing something right there also.:?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> No you don't.
> And one of the reasons i'm leaving is cuz everyone contradicts me in a unprofessional way. If they did that in real life they'd lose customers/clients ever other day.


Not everyone is a professional here. We all share our opinions, and its up to people to accept that two people will have different thoughts... which you have shown on numerous times that "people are attacking or contradicting you"... and cannot accept that. I understand some people don't have a nice reception for you due to your constant disagreement with people. It comes from both sides of the fence... if you wish to gain respect, you have to offer it... not say people are constantly wrong.
I apologise for offending if I have, but this is my opinion, and I am entitled to it. You've have several people, like myself point this out to you, hoping it will help you stay and try to get the hang of this place, but sometimes the horseforum isn't for everyone.
I sincerely wish you can find a place that suits you if you do leave.
x


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Agreed with Spyder.
YOU need to sit well before you can expect your horse to do anything right. What I see in the halt is a horse who is wide behind, on the forehand and a rider who is tense and staring down. I would guess that this halt was set up, and not stricktly from a transition, you probably placed the horse's legs. It just isn't natural looking.
Good luck in your career Trissacar.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, Trissacar, I don't understand how we gave advice in an unprofessional way. If you were in a lesson of mine, I would give you the same advice - to fix your position (back straight, arms, etc) first before worrying about anything else. 
If you were looking to do a halt, then I would ask you to drive your horse into a halt, but make sure you aren't sacrificing your positon to do so. 
If your horse was getting heavy on the forehand (which it looks like she is) then I would suggest some other exercises.
I would praise you when due and criticise when due. If your teacher is currently praising every little thing you do, it's time to find a new teacher because you aren't learning. 
Your horses legs are more square in this picture than the last few you posted, but that is not what a halt is all about.

If you would like us to critique you like a green rider, here goes:
You have the lovely beginnings of a halt. I would suggest that you rock your pelvis a bit so your back is straight, and keep your elbows bent. Remember to breathe and relax you look very tense! The next step is getting her to lighten up in the front end, but that will come with practise, but you have a lovely start right now.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I think your horse looks a bit unbalanced and on the forehand. I believe a halt should be equal weight on all four hooves, and in the picture it looks like the horse is leaning on the two front more than the hind. This could have come from an unbalanced walk, or maybe you lost your balance and impulsion through a poorly prepared transition. Everyone else has given good advice. A lot of what goes into a good halt is the quality or the preceding pace and the execution of the transition.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

This thread has been locked. The Original Poster has received the critique and some very good information. The thread is heading in an unhelpful direction. Thank you everyone for posting clear critiques.


----------

